# Running boards...



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Section 334.15(C) requires NM cable in "unfinished basements" to be supported by holes in the joists or by being secured to "running boards." This for anything physically smaller than 6-2 or 8-3 or 6-3, I assume.

Has anybody ever heard a reasonable explanation for the use of "running boards" as opposed to securing the NMC to the bottom of the joists?

I can't say I've ever used "running boards" although I have supported bundled NMC with conduit straps and loops fashioned out of NMC, loops stapled to the side of the joists.

If protection of NMC is the point, how do "running boards" serve that purpose?

The "running board" method is, I assume, boards fastened to the bottom of the joists with the NMC stapled to them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Our area amended that section to read as the 2005 reads. We do nopt have to worry about it. I think that the thinking on this was to keep consistency within the code. The question becomes when is a crawl space a basement and when is a basement a crawl space. 

The idea is also to protect the wires from getting snag and pulled down easily. I am very glad we amended that section. Perhaps a height would define it better....


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I had thought it was only crawlspaces that required running boards. The difference between a crawlspace and a basement shouldn't be too hard to distinguish between. I have never seen a crawlspace that could potentially be turned into living quarters :laughing:.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

people use to hang stuff from the cable in basements ,clothes hangers were a major hazard so this was put into code to try and prevent that.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

rewire said:


> people use to hang stuff from the cable in basements ,clothes hangers were a major hazard so this was put into code to try and prevent that.


That was the reason I always heard too. I guess people couldn't hang stuff off the cable if it were run through drilled holes?:no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chenley said:


> I had thought it was only crawlspaces that required running boards. The difference between a crawlspace and a basement shouldn't be too hard to distinguish between. I have never seen a crawlspace that could potentially be turned into living quarters :laughing:.


Obviously it isn't as easy as you think. There is no definition in the NEC to guide us on this. Is a 4'6" height going as crawl or basement? 5?, slab on floor?? etc

Running boards are not necessarily required because you may still drill the floor joist- I can't imagine doing that but there it is in B & W.



> Art. 334.15(C)
> In Unfinished Basements and Crawl Spaces. Where cable is run at angles with joists in unfinished basements and crawl spaces, it shall be permissible to secure cables not smaller than two 6 AWG or three 8 AWG conductors directly to the lower edges of the joists. Smaller cables shall be run either through bored holes in joists or on running boards. NM cable installed on the wall of an unfinished basement shall be permitted to be installed in a listed conduit or tubing or shall be protected in accordance with 300.4. Conduit or tubing shall be provided with a suitable insulating bushing or adapter at the point the cable enters the raceway. The NM cable sheath shall extend through the conduit or tubing and into the outlet or device box not less than 6 mm (¼ in.). The cable shall be secured within 300 mm (12 in.) of the point where the cable enters the conduit or tubing. Metal conduit, tubing, and metal outlet boxes shall be connected to an equipment grounding conductor.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

rewire said:


> people use to hang stuff from the cable in basements ,clothes hangers were a major hazard so this was put into code to try and prevent that.



The odd thing is you can still hang things if you drill the joist. The difference is that it won't pull out the staples (I guess) if the joist are drilled.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chenley said:


> I had thought it was only crawlspaces that required running boards. The difference between a crawlspace and a basement shouldn't be too hard to distinguish between. I have never seen a crawlspace that could potentially be turned into living quarters :laughing:.


Crawlspaces was added to the wording in the 2008 code. Before that it was only unfinished basements. I have never seen anybody yet crawl under the house to hang up laundry, but I have seen lumber stored on top of romex at right angles stapled to bottom of joist. Drilling and suspending the runs will not serve any purpose at all. Some codes are plain stupid. This should have said run closely on the side surfaces of the framing members, and when run at right angles, it must be run along the beams not suspended thru the air, or run on running boards.


----------



## 214995 (Dec 2, 2021)

macmikeman said:


> Crawlspaces was added to the wording in the 2008 code. Before that it was only unfinished basements. I have never seen anybody yet crawl under the house to hang up laundry, but I have seen lumber stored on top of romex at right angles stapled to bottom of joist. Drilling and suspending the runs will not serve any purpose at all. Some codes are plain stupid. This should have said run closely on the side surfaces of the framing members, and when run at right angles, it must be run along the beams not suspended thru the air, or run on running boards.


Thank you for the helpful insight, that makes perfect sense! But please lose the unhelpful medical input, that makes sense only if you don't believe in science.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Marco777 said:


> Thank you for the helpful insight, that makes perfect sense! But please lose the unhelpful medical input, that makes sense only if you don't believe in science.


Join up one minute, bash a respected member on a 12yo thread.....

Welcome and enjoy your stay while it lasts.......

By the way, the science requires you to fill out your profile.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Marco777 said:


> Thank you for the helpful insight, that makes perfect sense! But please lose the unhelpful medical input, that makes sense only if you don't believe in science.


lol you triggered becuz mommy said u r stewpid?


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> Join up one minute, bash a respected member on a 12yo thread.....
> 
> Welcome and enjoy your stay while it lasts.......
> 
> By the way, the science requires you to fill out your profile.


Some people are quietly stupid, others are loud and proud!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

kbatku said:


> Some people are quietly stupid, others are loud and proud!


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY GURL


----------



## 214995 (Dec 2, 2021)

Sorry to ruffle some feathers! (misplaced pseudo-medical advice ruffles mine)


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Marco777 said:


> Sorry to ruffle some feathers! (misplaced pseudo-medical advice ruffles mine)


Do you like Wendy’s ?????


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> Do you like Wendy’s ?????


i wonder if he also likes nuts?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> i wonder if he also likes nuts?


Bet he likes imagine dragons???


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> Bet he likes imagine dragons???


BET!


----------



## StereotypicalTradesman (6 mo ago)

What a lovely forum. UF doesn’t need running boards if it’s supported by mobile home metal beam supports, right?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

StereotypicalTradesman said:


> What a lovely forum. UF doesn’t need running boards if it’s supported by mobile home metal beam supports, right?


If it does not have a basement. Running boards are so people cant hang or support things off of the wires. Think hanging cloths in a basement, many people used Nm as a cloths line.


----------



## StereotypicalTradesman (6 mo ago)

just the cowboy said:


> If it does not have a basement. Running boards are so people cant hang or support things off of the wires. Think hanging cloths in a basement, many people used Nm as a cloths line.


Thanks.


----------

